# 2048



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Well...it looks like tomorrow will be the day.2048 is on the House calander tomorrow.It should be a lively debate.Anyone wanting to listen in can hear it over the internet.The House convenes at 1:00


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Now what???
The house vote was 47-45 for with 2 absent.
It required 48 to pass.
One Rep wanted to change his vote but was not allowed to.
Will it be brought back???

3 cheers for Rep Nelson...He spoke for the bill.


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

the speaker said it passed but then was reminded they needed 48 votes!!! we need this to get voted again if we can


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

i think the senator was iverson who wanted to vote again because he "hit the wrong button"


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

i can't believe we lost by 1 vote! everyone should email their reps, because i think they can vote again if they do it within 24 hours


----------

